
Guff – A plot device - exupero
https://github.com/silentbicycle/guff
======
DarkLinkXXXX
This can already be done with gnuplot though. Does guff have any advantages?

    
    
       gnuplot> set term dumb size 89,30 aspect 1      
       Terminal type set to 'dumb'
       Options are 'feed  size 89, 30 aspect 1, 1'
       gnuplot> plot [-5:6.5] sin(x) with impulse ls -1
    
    
        1 ++-----+-------------+------------+-------------+-------------+-------------+-++
          ||||++ +             +            +       ++||||+             +             +  |
      0.8 ++||||+                                  +|||||||+               sin(x) +----+++
          |||||||+                                ++||||||||+                            |
          ||||||||+                               |||||||||||+                           |
      0.6 ++|||||||                              +||||||||||||                          ++
          |||||||||+                            +|||||||||||||+                          |
      0.4 ++||||||||+                           +||||||||||||||+                        ++
          |||||||||||                          +||||||||||||||||                         |
          |||||||||||                          |||||||||||||||||+                        |
      0.2 ++|||||||||+                        +||||||||||||||||||                       ++
          ||||||||||||+                      +|||||||||||||||||||+                      +|
        0 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
          |            +|||||||||||||||||||||                      ||||||||||||||||||||| |
          |             +|||||||||||||||||||+                      +|||||||||||||||||||+ |
     -0.2 ++            +||||||||||||||||||+                       +||||||||||||||||||| ++
          |              ||||||||||||||||||                         ||||||||||||||||||+  |
          |              +||||||||||||||||+                         +||||||||||||||||+   |
     -0.4 ++              +||||||||||||||+                           +||||||||||||||+   ++
          |                +|||||||||||||                             +|||||||||||||     |
     -0.6 ++                |||||||||||||                              +||||||||||||    ++
          |                 +|||||||||||+                              +|||||||||||+     |
     -0.8 ++                +||||||||||+                                +|||||||||+     ++
          |                  ++||||||++                                  +||||||++       |
          |      +             ++|||+       +             +             + ++||||      +  |
       -1 ++-----+-------------+------------+-------------+-------------+-------------+-++
                -4            -2            0             2             4             6

~~~
herge
Guff can be used from the command line in a pipe?

~~~
c3RlcGhlbnI_
Apparently so can gnuplot, however the syntax is really awful.

    
    
        awk 'BEGIN{ for(x=-5;x<6.5;x+=0.1){printf("%s\t%f\n", x, sin(x))} }' \
          | gnuplot -p -e "set term dumb size 89,30 aspect 1;plot '<cat'"
    

Gnuplot really isn't made for that kind of usage, so guff does fill a valuable
niche. Though you could also just write a wrapper around gnuplot with an
interface that works better for command line usage(this probably already
exists).

------
gcatalfamo
+1 for the name

~~~
spacemanmatt
I'm still waiting for Guffman

